# Help on finding a coat for my Bulldogs!



## Bulldoglover (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi there,

I am new to this site and have joined in the hope that someone can help me in my search for a dog coat for my Bulldogs.

I have looked all over the internet, contacted a Bulldog breeder and the Bulldog club, as well as Crufts but have had no luck so far. I am looking for Union Jack dog coats to fit my 2 Bulldogs.

I have seen images from Crufts this year of a Bulldog arriving in a Union Jack coat. I managed to find out who the dog belonged to and emailed the breeder who just so happened to live about 15mins from me but unfortunatly he could not find the receipt. All he could tell me was he bought it from Crufts.

Ive looked on the internet but they only ones I can find is the designer type hoodies which isnt what Im after, I would like a normal dog coat, for Bulldogs, displaying the Union Jack.

Is anyone able to help me please?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

have u tryed ebay???

i found this??? union jack dog coats, Collectables items at low prices on eBay.co.uk

its the second one down, not sure if its wat ur looking for but i thort ild try 

or this Union Jack Dog Coat


----------



## Bulldoglover (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi,

Ive seen the one on Ebay but I dont like it, and Ive also emailed the other place but have yet to receive a reply.

I have emailed a number of places, breed group, crufts, websites, breeders and cant believe people dont even reply. Even if it was to say they couldnt help it would be better than simply no reply at all.

Cheers


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Have you tried pet shop and doggie clothes shops


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Did you see the bull dogs on Martin Clunes show last night, they had union jack coats on and the most cutest puppies  Could email ITV and ask them to ask the people on the show


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

gillieworm said:


> Did you see the bull dogs on Martin Clunes show last night, they had union jack coats on and the most cutest puppies  Could email ITV and ask them to ask the people on the show


tut tut  i missed it last night ........i wanted watch it


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> tut tut  i missed it last night ........i wanted watch it


Oh cav can't believe you missed it  Was good, just wish it was longer than 2 episodes


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

gillieworm said:


> Oh cav can't believe you missed it  Was good, just wish it was longer than 2 episodes


year 2 is abit mean


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

Bulldoglover said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ive seen the one on Ebay but I dont like it, and Ive also emailed the other place but have yet to receive a reply.
> 
> ...


ave u gone to any clothes maker shops, maybe they could fit ur bulldogs out in a jacket or jumper if u get the materials they suggest???


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

I was just about to sudgest the same Loe , if you got the fabric im sure a dress maker would make one up for you , you could even find a pattern on the net im sure if you googled it .


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Contact Millmoll - members list (M) page 8.

Sheila had made a coat for my dog and someone else on this forum. You send her your dogs measurements, she had a variety of colours too.

I didn't want a disney character so I just had his name embroidered on it.

I ordered mine one Friday and Duke was wearing it by Monday. No kidding.

There is a picture of my dog wearing the coat but I can't remember what I called the thread, sorry. 

Sue


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

gillieworm said:


> Did you see the bull dogs on Martin Clunes show last night, they had union jack coats on and the most cutest puppies  Could email ITV and ask them to ask the people on the show


I think that would be a good idea, thos coats looked very smart.

And ssmick here's your thread...what a great coat! http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/6414-new-coat-millmoll.html


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> I think that would be a good idea, thos coats looked very smart.
> 
> And ssmick here's your thread...what a great coat! http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/6414-new-coat-millmoll.html


Thank you 

Sue


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Bulldoglover said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am new to this site and have joined in the hope that someone can help me in my search for a dog coat for my Bulldogs.
> 
> ...


Robinsons Country leisure used to do them,, They did horse rugs as well.


----------



## Bulldoglover (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for all your help and suggestions guys, I will give it a shot ans let you know how I get on. Hopefully Lulu & Vinnie will be sporting a coat each very soon.


----------



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

Bulldoglover said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am new to this site and have joined in the hope that someone can help me in my search for a dog coat for my Bulldogs.
> 
> ...


Cast your eyes on some of these lol 
Halloween Pet Costumes & Treats for Dogs


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

sskmick said:


> Contact Millmoll - members list (M) page 8.
> 
> Sheila had made a coat for my dog and someone else on this forum. You send her your dogs measurements, she had a variety of colours too.
> 
> ...


hi, my mum is millmoll and she does make all sorts of dog coats as said by sskmick, she is very quick and the coats are excellent quality. i will ask her tomorrow about the union jack coats and let you know? she would need the measurements of your dogs?


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Do you ever get pet dogs magazine they do it in tesco. Some times theres adds in there for all sorts of funky coats for all shapes and sizes. Its also a really fab mag.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

pmsl @ superdog haha


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

firestormkitty said:


> Cast your eyes on some of these lol
> Halloween Pet Costumes & Treats for Dogs





Eolabeo said:


> pmsl @ superdog haha


Here's our boy Logan last halloween pmsl


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

gillieworm said:


> Here's our boy Logan last halloween pmsl


HAHAHAHA hes got the same bloody outfit pmsl thats brilliant, i bet he looked well good wen he was walking in it hahaha.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> HAHAHAHA hes got the same bloody outfit pmsl thats brilliant, i bet he looked well good wen he was walking in it hahaha.


He walked like his front legs were sticks that couldn't bend, was soooooo funny. We were laughing so hard we struggled to take it off him. The poor chicken didn't like it so he only had it on for about 5 minutes  I bet he's pleased that it's too small for him this year...... might try it on Piper if I can find it


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

gillieworm said:


> He walked like his front legs were sticks that couldn't bend, was soooooo funny. We were laughing so hard we struggled to take it off him. The poor chicken didn't like it so he only had it on for about 5 minutes  I bet he's pleased that it's too small for him this year...... might try it on Piper if I can find it


haha shame u didnt video record it lol....i luv watching youtube and typing in chihuahua's in boots lmao now thats funny to 

omg piper RUNNNNNNNNNNN lol....pssst, if u put piper in it make sure to record it for us lol.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> haha shame u didnt video record it lol....i luv watching youtube and typing in chihuahua's in boots lmao now thats funny to
> 
> omg piper RUNNNNNNNNNNN lol....pssst, if u put piper in it make sure to record it for us lol.


OH MY GOD i'm crying here with laughter, just had a look on You Tube....... that is soooooo funny 

If I manage to get wriggle butt Piper in the costume this year I'll remember to video it for you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

gillieworm said:


> OH MY GOD i'm crying here with laughter, just had a look on You Tube....... that is soooooo funny
> 
> If I manage to get wriggle butt Piper in the costume this year I'll remember to video it for you.


hehehe lurrvly jubley  u could even put him on youtube aswell lol.

this ones so funny haha >>> YouTube - Rare! Chihuahua wearing boots sighting and this one rofl YouTube - dog wearing boots


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

I have got killer stomach ache from laughing too much.

You've got me in trouble loe, woke the old man up with laughing so hard. Mardy git has to be up for work at 4.30 so he's just come down and sternly told me to keep the racket down


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

gillieworm said:


> Here's our boy Logan last halloween pmsl


Love that costume  I got Lucky a devil one last year but he didn't like it either only had it on long enough for a photo, i'll have a look for it


----------



## Bulldoglover (Sep 1, 2008)

For anyone who did miss the Martin Clunes Dog programme on Sunday night you can watch it on the ITV website, it shows both episodes. 
The bullie pups are lovely, we have another pup coming to us soon, just waiting for the mam to pup and I cant wait, 3 Bullies, my lifetime dream!

PS - Love the Superman outfit, lets hope he doesnt try and fly down those stairs! :-D


----------



## Rosikus (Aug 10, 2008)

Funny as it is, those boots are mean! Doesn't look like the dogs like them does it?


----------



## yvonnep5261 (Oct 14, 2008)

Have you tried Reggies Den Reggie's Den Pet Supplies and Bulldog Gifts

They are available from here. 10% donated to Bulldog Rescue. They are £25.
Hope this helps.

I have had a similar problem find a winter waterproof coat for my bullie. As normal coat sizes do not fit them at all. I have been in touch with a lady in the States trying to get one shipped from there. Lovely design and shape for bullies. Will let you all know if it is successful.


----------



## Bulldoglover (Sep 1, 2008)

yvonnep5261 said:


> Have you tried Reggies Den Reggie's Den Pet Supplies and Bulldog Gifts
> 
> They are available from here. 10% donated to Bulldog Rescue. They are £25.
> Hope this helps.
> ...


Hi,

Ive actually found the lady that I was after who makes the Union Jack coats specifically for Bulldogs after many many months of trying to track her down so funnily enough Im just ordering them today.


----------



## yvonnep5261 (Oct 14, 2008)

Glad you managed to get what you were looking for. Your bullie looks so lovely in photo. They are SO adorable. Can't give mine enough kisses and cuddles.


----------



## bullie lover (Aug 20, 2008)

hi, i know that bulldog rescue make "made to measure" bulldog coatss, in union jack! i am about to place my order for my two boys! they are all hand made too and all monies goes to the rescue!
shelley xxxx


----------



## yvonnep5261 (Oct 14, 2008)

I wanted a nice warm, waterproof winter coat for my lovely boy. I managed to find a lady in the States that did them and phoned her and she kindly shipped one over for me. I am very impressed with the cut and the quality and although it was a little more expensive (£48) I feel it was well worth it as it will last him and it fits him properly. I will post some photos of Doodles wearing his coat soon! Love to all bullies XXXX


----------



## mollymoo (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello I Have Two Bulldogs Myself One Only 16 Weeks. I To Looked For Coats After My Little One Caught A Cold. I Brought Several From Pets Shops And None Fitted Them Properly. I Found Two From A Site On The Nett Called Country Mun. Although They Arnt Union Jack They Are Quilted And Fit Like A Glove. And The Arrived Within Two Days. They Are Top Quality And The Girls Are Really Comfortable In Them. You Could Suggest Them To Make One In Union And Iam Sure They Would Consider It. Thanks Louise Molly And Duffy :


----------



## Susanna Davis (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi 

Have only just registered for this site and saw your message.
Try a website called Countrymun.com - I have a coat from them and it fits my Bulldog perfectly - really good quality too!!. They also have coats for Pugs, Hounds, Whippets and Dachshounds as well as the standard ones as well.


----------



## Bodaleni (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi there, 
I have just received my order for my bulldog from Mutzmacs, and I am so pleased. They don't have a union jack coat in their catalogue, but if you cannot get one I'm sure they would be able to suggest something as they do made to measure. 
Mutzmacs responds very quickly to emails.
Carole.


----------



## RONALDK (May 24, 2012)

hi there bulldoglover we have something in common i also have been looking for a union jack waistcoat on the internet and by calling people having same results as yourself

i did find a photo of a bulldog with coat and am in the process of asking him for imformation wether i get it is another question
any luck i will contact you or you can try my e.mail [email protected]
best regards


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

This thread is from years ago: why have you revived it?


----------



## RONALDK (May 24, 2012)

allthough i am new to this forum the results from past threads did not give much help in where to buy 
with all the celebrations jubilee olympic games it would be nice to show the flag ie a bulldog wearing a union jack waistcoat
so please bear with me and thanks


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi RONALDK, welcome to the forum. Have you found a place or are you still looking?

Check these out:

Buy Barbour Union Jack Wax Cotton Dog Coat, Multi online at JohnLewis.com - John Lewis


----------

